# Winston - Bulldog 16 Weeks.



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Poor thing has another week with his cast on.

He had it changed on Saturday and he has 2 large sores. So he has been off his food and generally feeling down since. He is now 29lbs... I am sure he will pack the weight on when his cast is off, his wounds have healed, and is more active.


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bless his heart, I feel so sorry for him 

Only one week left! 

He's looking gorgeous. Lovin the pumpkin suit by the way!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry that poor Winston is suffering with his sore leg but oh my I do love his photos. Is he a spoilt pooch or what?

he has better outfits than some peeps I know lol...Not to mention his own sofsa and being wrapped up in his throw....fantastic


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

poor winston, what happened to him!

I really want a bulldog , there so adorable:001_wub:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Poor little thing!! Get well soon cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Aww shame not long to go 

He's grown sooo quickly hasnt he?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

He is stunning even with his cast on 

He is one of my fav dogs on here,he's lovely,gentle hugs from us xx


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Gettin big now.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous, hope his leg is on the mend


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Yes - Winston is a spoilt pup, but its hard not to with that face and his broken leg! 

I cant wait for him to be able to allow his leg to heal properly without the cast on.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him, he looks so sorry for himself,lol


----------

